# SS 13.03.21 - Milhaud #6



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

_*Darius Milhaud (1892 - 1974)*
_
Symphony No. 6, Op. 343

1. Calme et tendre
2. Tumultueux
3. Lent et doux
4. Joyeux et robuste

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

There was a recent TC post asking if there was any love for Milhaud. Certainly -- and this week we'll give a listen to his Symphony no. 6 from 1955 composed for the 75th anniversary of the Boston Symphony. At times light and pastoral and at others boisterous, as the French-language movement titles suggest -- Milhaud's brilliant and colorful orchestration, melodic flow and counterpoint shine in this work. There are at least two recordings of the work, I'll go with Alun Francis and the RSO Basel.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will spin this one like in 5 minutes


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> I will spin this one like in 5 minutes


And this one version for me via streaming


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Spinning this also


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll spin the sixth from my box set of the twelve.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the CPO recording as well.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`ll be listening to the live version from this collection via Spotify. Obviously, not the best sounding version of this wonderful symphony but I consider this version historically important because the symphony was requested by Münch for the 75th anniversary of the BSO as stated by cougarjuno. One can feel the organic relation of the orchestra and the devotion of the Alsacian to the work from this recording but can`t help dreaming for a studio recording at the same time.


----------

